# Ford 801 Hydraulics



## timander (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a Ford 801 with a one-arm loader. The cylinder of the loader was leaking pretty bad, so I took it off and had it overhauled at the implement for about $80. When I took the cylinder off, about a gallon of hydraulic fluid came with it. I put the cylinder back on and hooked up the hydraulics. I wasn't sure how much hydraulic fluid to add, and the dipstick said it was full. I drained the rest of the hydraulic fluid and put in 8 quarts of fresh (from the color of it, it probably needed to be changed anyway). The back still has a bush hog attached. With the new hydraulic fluid, the loader or the bush hog would not lift. I switched the hydraulic control from implement control to constant draft (after digging in the manual) and after a few minutes, I switched it back to implement control. The bush hog would lift, but was slower than it used to be. I let it run on constant draft again for a few more minutes and then the bush hog would lift normally, but the loader arm wouldn't budge. My guess is that I just need to add more hydraulic fluid so it can get enough pressure, but I don't know how much to add and the dipstick says its full. Should I try adding another quart or two? Will that harm anything? Does constant draft mean that it is pumping hydraulic fluid throughout the entire system? Why would the dipstick read full if it needs more?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tim,
The "draft control" function applies to the lift system only. It is used primarily for plowing. It senses increased plowing load through the top link and lifts the plows to maintain a steady pull or draft. You will want to keep it in "position control" for most all operations.

Does your tractor have a selector valve on the top cover (between your legs as you are seated on the tractor). Normally, you have to select whether you want to run the lift or loader with this valve. 

Yes, you will have to maintain additional fluid in the hydraulic reservoir to cover the volume required by the loader cylinder, or you may run out of fluid whilst raising the loader. 

Another thought: Do you have a separate front engine-mounted pump for the loader? If so, there will be a separate reservoir for this pump.


----------



## timander (Jul 25, 2012)

There isn't a separate reservoir for the loader.

I was able to get the loader working after adding 2 more quarts of hydraulic oil. The dipstick for the hydraulic system appears to be working fine too, as long as I have the implements up when reading the oil level.


----------

